# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  بالصور: الرجـــل الــغوريــــلا .. أشــهر رجـــل فــي الـصيـــن !

## mohamed73

يـُعـد الـصيني يون زن وان أشهر رجال الصين ... حيث يلفت نظر الناس أثناء في الشارع أو استلقائه على ساحل البحر .
  يون يبلغ من العمر 37 عاما ويعد أكثر رجل في العالم يغطي جسده الشعر.!
  وهذا سبب شهرته الكبيرة في الصين.!
  هذا وقد شارك يون في العديد من العروض والدعايات والأفلام مما جعله يجمع ثروة لا بأس بها .
  تقول زوجته ساي زن وان أنها تحبه كما هو..ويعيشان بسعادة واستقرار
  ولكن يون عزم على اجراء عملية لنزع الشعر بالليزر في احدى مشافي الصين  وستبلغ كلفة العملية 50 ألف دولار وستكون طويلة الأمد ومؤلمة.

----------


## امير الصمت

مشكور على الصور

----------

